# BES870UK (75UK) Drip Tray...



## SteveT81 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi,

I have inherited a Sage BES870UK, all in perfect order apart from a cosmetically damaged drip tray. I have visited the Sage site and found the part I need (https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0001582.html) However it states in the information 'Drip Tray for the Barista Express™ BES875UK only'

I have done some reading and the only difference I can find between the 70 & 75 is the supplied milk jug having a temperature strip on it, it appears the machine is identical.

I have tried to contact Sage but it is like getting blood from a stone, so thought I would see if anyone here can help.

Many thanks.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35220&p=462750#post462750


----------



## SteveT81 (Apr 12, 2019)

spoxehub said:


> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35220&p=462750#post462750


Thanks for this, I have already found the product on the sage site, my question is if there is a difference between the 70 and 75 drip tray.

Thanks


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

It's one thing to FIND the part from Sage and quite another to actually get it.

But fair enough.


----------



## arthurfowler (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm pleased I can possibly help with my first post. I spoke to Sage yesterday about an issue with my Barista express. My BE is labelled 870 on the machine but he told me it was an 875 as mine came with the milk jug with the temp strip. So they are the same machine according to the Sage person I spoke with!!


----------

